# Things to do in Mandos when you're dead!



## Turgon (Apr 14, 2002)

Ah me! How to pass the time? - the Halls of Mandos are a weary, dreary place. Spent the first 500 years playing a rather silly game called 'Find Feanor' - couldn't find him, he's seems *very* reluctant to show his face. (wonder why?) Curse that fool Thingol for inventing such a stupid game anyway. Five a-side football with Gelmir's severed head? - we always lose to the Sons of Feanor (hold on... isn't there seven of them? of all the low down dirty.... that's just like them...)
Anyway only another 1000 years until my release, any ideas on how to pass the time?


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 14, 2002)

I hear Mandos performs concerts in his hall every other night at midnight...I would suggest that you get tickets. He is an incredible guitarist. We used to perform together when we were youngsters. He can put any of the great guitarist to shame...Hendrix, Clapton, Santana...they have nothing on him.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 14, 2002)

Mandos plays guitar!? So that's what's been keeping me awake at night...
(Turgon hears snatches of song floating through the Halls)

'...I see a red door and I want it painted black...
....No colours anymore I want them to turn black...
....I see the elves go by dressed in their summer clothes...
....I have to turn my head until my darkness goes...'

Hey! Go Mandos! That's pretty good...


----------



## Taran (Apr 14, 2002)

Hark, I hear a voice! Great Mandos singing,

"Excuse me while I eat this fly!"

Peace out, brother! ROCK 'N ROLL!


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 14, 2002)

"Mandos and I are old friends...maybe I can talk to him and get you backstage passes. Oh and I hear that this Tuesday, his opening act is going to be Ozzy Osborne!"


----------



## Tarien (Apr 14, 2002)

'kay. Y'know, oboes compliment any ensemble. Perhaps I should try...nah.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 14, 2002)

Tarien - You must be fearless... You wanna play the oboe with Ozzy? He bites the heads off elves you know!!!


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 15, 2002)

I have an idea. 
Perhaps you and all the other Elves could start a protest rally.
Claim it unfair that Glorfindel got a new life and body whilst you are all stuck in Mandos. I'm sure Ecthellion would be your biggest supporter.


----------



## legoman (Apr 15, 2002)

Well I reckon given the chose of Glorfindels life or spending eternity with an awesome guitarist. I know what I'd choose: guitar, all the way. He could teach you stuf, think yourself lucky I say.


----------



## Tarien (Apr 17, 2002)

(In weird echoey voice)
I am Jun-Yi, elven goddess of oboes and double reeds, daughter of Eru, mighty among Valar. The panda has spoken.
(Back to normal)
So I will keep my head! And I will fight with you on the reincarnation thing. Ecthelion was just as brave and good as Glorfindel!

*I am fearless!*


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 20, 2002)

"Hey! That's funny, I never met Jun-Yi before. She must have been in the back of the orchestra during the first concerto of Eru. I lost track of everyone after the first three rows."


----------



## Camille (Apr 20, 2002)

Things to do... ok if you are an elf spy on the halls of the dwarves, if you are a dwarf spy on the halls of the elves.
Ok maybe that was not so funny but I will think something


----------



## Tarien (Apr 20, 2002)

I didn't notice you either. Were you in chorus? And I was on the FIRST row!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 20, 2002)

Ahem! excuse me Ladies, but your purpose here is to entertain me, Turgon, King of Thingy (I forget where...) - The music of the Ainur was rubbish... so I don't know what you're both boasting about... no guitars, no lyrics, no PJ Harvey...
For the past week I've had to listen to Mandos practicing his cover of Purple Hades... come on, I need some ideas here...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 20, 2002)

heres one: you take that gelmirs head you played 5 on 7 with and...put explosives on it. While playing in a foot ball game you pass it (by accident of corse)to one of the sons of faenor and BOOM!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 20, 2002)

Now _that's_ entertainment...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 20, 2002)

, or do a round of PUtt-putt golf.


----------



## Beorn (Apr 21, 2002)

Well, I have got to tell someone. I've been told to keep it a secret.

*whispers:

There is a show playing every week under the halls. Go to the third pillar, face the fourth pillar, go foward three tiles, left four tiles, and then foward 2 tiles. Jump really hard on the tile you are now standing on, and it will open a trapdoor for you.

Go down it.

Chrysophalax is stage manager, and I'm running lights & sound.

--<Mike>--


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 21, 2002)

I heard that they have craft classes in there... they have numerous things you can do like make a hacky sack out of dead edain's body parts (ewww),and pottery out of ORc armor. 

Also, they have annual tricks or so I've heard.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 21, 2002)

On Thursdays Tulkas comes over and gives us Ballet lessons... shhh... it's a secret!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 21, 2002)

I've heard that elrond and Celebrian get together every night and watch as super secret movie channel


----------



## Tarien (Apr 21, 2002)

phhhp! Say hi to Einstein for me! I don't see him at the concerts, as he hides in a little room writing 
'I will not explain the theory of relativity to mortals' on all the walls. Entice him out. I heard he knows some great jokes. 
And I'll talk to Mandos about getting a arcade installed.


p.s. No wonder he picked up guitar! He has to listen to endless verses of 'Twinkle, Twinkle little star' with 10,000 part harmony! Don't lie; I heard you guys.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 25, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!

*Rolls on the grounds, holding her sides, tears coming into eyes*

"Tulkas, does ballet!!! That is like watching a truck driver in a bikini...it just doesn't fit."


----------



## Lorien (Apr 26, 2002)

Hey why don't you start Brockian Ultra Cricket. It's fun it really is.....and well you're more or less immune to pain aren't you??? Why would Ozzy come over to Mandos' place and open for him? He's still alive isn't he...???


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

How about playing solitaire?


----------



## Tarien (Apr 27, 2002)

I love Brockian Ultra Cricket! At my school, it's almost a team sport!


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 27, 2002)

Here's a crazy idea for you to pass time.

X-treme twister!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey people... don't get me started on the subject of cricket - I'm English you know - and there are just too many Aussies on this forum to make me feel comfortable with the subject... (BTW - Brockian Ultra Cricket? Explain somebody please!!! - but whatever I'm sure the Aussies would would beat us at that too...)


----------



## Tarien (Apr 27, 2002)

Turgon, read Douglas Addams' books! 

*Brockian Ultra Cricket Rules*
You hit someone, then run away to a safe distance and apologise. Points are given for sincerity.
*Brockian Ultra Cricket Rules*


----------



## Turgon (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey, thanks Tarien... I've read Hitchhiker's Guide, just figured out what you're talking about... for a while there I thought it was some Weird American Highschool game... like 'soccer' or something


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 28, 2002)

> we always lose to the Sons of Feanor (hold on... isn't there seven of them? of all the low down dirty.... that's just like them...)


I'm not dirty. I kept my word to the bitter end.


> Maedhros did deeds of surpassing valour, and the Orcs fled before his face; for since his torment upon Thangorodrim his spirit burned like a white fire within, and he was as one that returns from the dead.





> And Maedhros answered: 'But how shall our voices reach to Ilúvatar beyond the Circles of the World? And by Ilúvatar we swore in our madness, and called the Everlasting Darkness upon us, if we kept not our word. Who shall release us?'


----------



## Eldanor (Apr 28, 2002)

There is a game that is played here where I live. It's called I-have-never-never. There must be a group of people and it's supposed to be (in the original game) beer or something like that. Someone says, for example, "I have never-never crashed in my bike"; and everyone that has crashed in the bike must drink. And then, the turn of asking goes to the next player... Of course, the question of the bike is stupid, it was only an example. You can make ANY kind of questions...  

You may play it there in Mandos. For example you ask "I have never-never been SO stupit to kill casually my best friend", and the poor Turin will have to drink (he would deserve to drink the entire bottle)... 

What do you think?


----------



## Turgon (Apr 28, 2002)

Mmm... Maedhros I think we're forgetting our Silmarillion...


> When twenty years of the sun had passed, Fingolfin King of the Noldor made a great feast; and it was held in the spring near to the pool of Ivrin... The joy of that feast was long remembered in later days of sorrow; and it was called Mereth Aderthad, the Feast of Reuniting...
> At Mereth Aderthad many coucils were taken in good will, and oaths were sworn of league and friendship... then did the Sons of Feanor and the Sons of Fingolfin and Finarfin come together in a mighty football match, and it was said Fingon and Turgon did great deeds that day... but Finrod son of Finarfin far surpassed his kinsmen in the arts of dribbling and ball control, and after a deft through ball by Turgon, did find himself in front of goal, with only Maedhros son of Feanor to beat... *then did Maedhros a deed that would forever be accursed in the Annals of the Noldor*, for as Finrod skipped passed him, with all the grace of an Elf-Lord in the summer of his life, *Maedhros did bring him down with a tackle both cynical and unjust* and the noble son of Finarfin lay bleeding in the dust...


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 28, 2002)

ROTFL

Ahh, now I see. Maedhros is the Vinny Jones of the Elven football world.


----------



## Tarien (Apr 28, 2002)

Ah, hah!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 28, 2002)

Brilliant, Turgon! I just hope he sees the humour....


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 28, 2002)

> the Sons of Fingolfin and Finarfin come together in a mighty football match,


I suppose you're talking about soccer.


> then did Maedhros a deed that would forever be accursed in the Annals of the Noldor, for as Finrod skipped passed him, with all the grace of an Elf-Lord in the summer of his life, Maedhros did bring him down with a tackle both cynical and unjust and the noble son of Finarfin lay bleeding in the dust...


I wish my friend FF would see this post.


----------



## Tarien (Apr 28, 2002)

HEE HEE! 

(Sooooory, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 4, 2002)

1. Hackey Sack with an eyeball
2. Volleyball with a head
3. What about those mixers they have every 1000 years or so?
4. Strip poker at midnight in Room 81818181811181818188181


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jun 28, 2002)

*this is an effort to keep threads alive* funded by the forum antiquty committe


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 28, 2002)

*In affiliation with the Save the Dragons Fund*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 30, 2002)

hmmmmmm........................the weakest link!!!!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 12, 2002)

*What I do...*

I read about this fictional place called Earth...it's amazing. Power struggles, good vs. evil, strange beasts, man..... who wrote this stuff?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually, all the Vala are big World of Warcraft players and Mandos is trying to whip up an arena team but won't admit he needs to respec his druid from Feral to Resto. . . Stubborn Vala.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 5, 2017)

We have a poker den in the lowest level....

The password is...."_mellon"..... 
_
We use to go over to Elrond's every Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, until the Fourth Age started. We use to go over to Lothlorien until we stopped because Galadriel kept mind-reading us, we're still on good terms though. (Don't play her, she's killer.)

_Don't talk to Feanor though....He always tries to oath us out of our money. _

_We also run a full on hit-man club...
_
We're sorta like 7-Eleven. We're not always doing business, but we're always open. 

You've been told. 

We expect you at 5:00 for miruvor and lembas, and Poker at 5:30 till Midnight.

CL


----------

